# What tires do you run?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, so what do you all use for tires?

Me? I am sold on AG tires. After spending a year slipping, and sliding on the hils of my land, I ran chains for a year. It was SO nice knowing I would not get stuck, but the chains were driving me crazy. So sence the tires on my 444 needed replacing anyways, I went out, and got a set of Firestone Feild, and road AG tires. They are AWSOME!!! Never slip anymore. 

For now my 224 still has turfs on it, but they are getting REAL dryrotted. Looks like Bar tires will be going on that next spring.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Some people say that AG tires rip up the lawn. Well, I have had more damange done by the turfs slipping, then the ag have done. OK I would guess if you had REAL loamy soil, maybe, but in any real yard, AG's are the way to go.

Funny story. After 30 years the tires finly gave out on my Mom's JD 112. I was going to get bar tires for it, but figured "na, the turfs are cheeper, and her yard is mostly flat" HA!! BIG MASTAKE!! Spent all year slipping, on about three, or four places in her yard. Don't you hate when you don;t take your own advice???


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have Chevron (Ag) tires on my 1715. Because of the heavier weight of the 1715 they tear up the lawn. If I put it in 4WD and drive across the lawn it really chews it up. I contemplated putting them on my garden tractor but now am a little concerned.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I wish you guys would decide once and for all what the correct answer is so I would know what to do 

So if I stop and think about it, 99% of the time, turf tires work just fine, (remember, 42.9% of statistics are made up on the spot), so for 1% is it worth the money? The only time they don't work is when they get slimed full of mud or snow. Plus, ag tires have got to bite into the soil, else they would have no more traction then turf's, but can't imagine that one would notice it normaly. Are the ag's rougher riding? Also, I've gotten big tractors stuck (very embarrassing), where the tires are just as slimed as with ag tires.

Well, that certainly clears it up, thanks for listening


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If I had it to do over again, or if money was no problem, I'd go with the industrial bar tire rather than Ags. Industrials offer a cleated tread, just not as aggressive as Ags. Driving down the road with my Ags beats the hell out of my tractor and me. I think industrial tread would help in that situation. It's always a trade off. I guess it depends on what your going to use your tractor on the most as to what tire you put on it. I can live with the chains on my GT for the winter but definetly turf treads come spring. But then again I have the 1715 for other tasks.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've toyed with a ag tread vs turf tread, but I keep coming up with the same answer. For the amount of times I get stuck and spin tires, they are not worth it to me. I do use weights and chains for plowing snow, but that is one once a year and off in spring.

If I do get stuck in the mud, I am strong enough to lift the rear end of both my tractors and move them to dry ground. I usually won't go where I know I would sink out of sight.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i vote Both.


Im getting AGs for next year and ill keep my turfs w/chains on them for winter...

sj


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Last year I couldn't get my hands on AG tires quickly and saw these ATV tires at a Farm & Ranch Supply. I decided to give them a try since I immediately needed to mow some slopes and was tired of sliding off them. They have the OEM turf tires beat 100:1 and the price was pretty good. I pushed snow last winter with them and had no trouble but the snow was only about 18" deep. I suppose if the snow was deeper chains might help too. They don't tear up the ground unless you sit in one place and spin them. Of course they all do that. 

Sorry it's such a crappy picture.......


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Just when I'd decided to never think about ag tires again you post that 

So, what brand are they? Very interesting looking. What the heck kind of snow do you have that you can push 18" without any problem.

I've heard that you shouldn't use ATV tires on a tractor. Apparently they're wrong about that.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- please post price and supplier if at all possible. I often wondered why the GT5000 didn't come with tires more suited to that style pictured than the standard turf tires ---- I really like that style and it would have matched the engine, tranny and overall expected usage much better than standard turf tires.



Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Now those are some sweet looking treads. Kind of a cross between a knobby and an industrial bar tread. They definitely look like they would give more bite in the snow. Those knobs wrapping up the sidewall must play a big factor. By all means, post price and manufacturer.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

As I said I needed the tires immediately. I was mowing the hiway slope and it wouldn't climb up or if I went sideways it slide down. I went to a local Farm & Ranch Supply and happened to see these. Since it was Saturday I went ahead and bought them, mounted them and was mowing right away. Wow, what a difference. I think, but can't prove it, the knobs help keep the tractor from sliding sideways on a slope. They don't mark up the dirt much, although that's not a concern to me. If you sit in one place and spin them they will dig a hole, like any other tire. As far as what kind of snow I push, it's just plain old snow. Not packed. The turf tires that came on it would be worthless in snow without chains. I used them a total of about 45 min. for mowing.

It says on the tire the brand is Nanco. They are 25x10x12 4 ply. The turf tires were Carlisle 23x10.5x12 2 ply. It raised the rear end up an inch. I releveled the deck and everything fits just fine without problems on my GT 3000. You might want to check the clearence of the mower deck and fenders before buying. I think I paid $52 each with tax. I don't know where else they may be sold but I've seen the same tread at several online ATV tire sales. I think it's a common tread. TSC or any 4 wheeler dealer may have them. I'm not saying they're better than AG tires but they do a good job and work for me.

HTH

Old_Nodaker
I've never heard anything about not using ATV tires on a tractor. I can't see what difference it would make as long as the size is right. Enlighten me......


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*got some of each*

On my cub I have turf tires and chains

On My ford 5000 I have Ag tires

On my John Deere 4600 I have R-4 industrial 

Simplicity 727 has turf,also have chains for it

Farmall super C and A have ag tires

Turf tires on wet ground slip around and leave marks

Ag tires on soft ground leave ruts

The John Deere don't play fair ,it has 4 wheel drive

Add chains leave marks ,but go a lot better

pushing snow, chains are the way to go if there is ice underneath

IH 5000 crawler no tire at all ,goes anywhere


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Pete NM, 
The only thing I have heard about using ATV tires on a tractor was that you need a tire that has a high enough load rating with thick enough side walls.... This is just what I heard off the internet, not personal experience. The tires to stay away from would be lite duty type used on golf carts or other lite load vehicles. Your tires look heavy duty and I would not be worried.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

BTW: I have Duro lug tires 23 X 10.5 X 12 on my gt5000. I think Petes tires look better than mine because of the size. But I get sideways on some steep hills, so keeping the center of gravity low works for me.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*PeteNM*

:thumbsup:
Thanks for the good info on A T V tires. I think I'm goona go down to TSC and get me a set, fill them with washer solvent and go to blowin' snow this winter without chains. 
:smiles:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Ed
Thanks for the reply. Light duty tires is about what I figured. I never use them on anything. When I found these tires I was looking for some Duro's like yours but they didn't have any. I needed to get going so settled for these. I was worried about raising the COG also. I took a chance and am satisfied.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Agree

I have no idea about chains or not with a snowblower, I've never been around one. I would make sure you have room for them before you buy. I don't have any liquid in my tires or wheel weights (yet). I do have a set of chains I could use if necessary. I don't know how they compare with AG's as I haven't tried them. I'm happy, your milage may vary. Good luck...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have heard the same as Edgt5000. The tires are a little more flimsy then a lot of GT tires. I would say that for normal mowing use, the would work fine though. I had thought about getting a set for my 224, but I hang a log splitter off of the back a few times a year, and she is a good few hundred lbs. So I will be getting a se of bar tread tires. Hope I can find 6ply, but 4 will do the trick.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> 
> *I have heard the same as Edgt5000. The tires are a little more flimsy then a lot of GT tires. I would say that for normal mowing use, the would work fine though. I had thought about getting a set for my 224, but I hang a log splitter off of the back a few times a year, and she is a good few hundred lbs. So I will be getting a se of bar tread tires. Hope I can find 6ply, but 4 will do the trick. *


He said that these were 4-ply and the OEM's he replaced were 2-ply. I'd say they were a little more durable.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Had a set*

Had a set on my 3 wheeler they were stout tires. I now have Buckshot mudders on it and they are a stout tire too.
Jody


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I will likely try the bar treads at some point and 6 ply would be my preference too. These are much heavier, visual and feeling them than the OEM's. They weigh more too. I carry pretty good loads in a rear bucket and they seem to handle it OK.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *He said that these were 4-ply and the OEM's he replaced were 2-ply. I'd say they were a little more durable. *


Opps sorry. Missed that. They do look like the tires that come on the big 4wd utilty quads, maybe it was the smaller, lawn tractor sizes, I had herd about.


So Pete, anny down sides that you have found???


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Duro tires make a similar tread pattern. The Mud & Sand HF 243.



http://www.tiresunlimited.com/duro_tires.htm





http://www.tiresunlimited.com/duro_mud.htm

:yum:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*R-4*

These are the Titen R-4 industrial tires on my 4600 JD.This tractor can go anywhere with these babies.Being 4 wheel drive ,if you have it engaged and turn on soft lawn ,you spit sod.In 2 wheel drive it is much easier on the grass.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Styx:

Thanks for the links. Great info.

LEO


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi all,
Before I bought my Duro lug tires I was concerned about their load rating so I called duro from the number on their web site. They were helpful and told me that they were rated at 650 lbs. each (if I remember right). I mowed with these lug tires and wheel weights all summer on my GT3000 before I returned it for my GT5000. This setup felt very stable for the hill that I mow. I plan on leaving the tires and weights on My GT5000 year round. The only downside is they are bumpy when in high gear on pavement.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone else mow with wheel weights on all summer long. I always assummed that it is better to take them off as it would be less wear and tear on my transaxle. Am I wrong. I have no issues with slippage, but I do hate taking my weights off every spring.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> 
> 
> So Pete, anny down sides that you have found??? [/B]


I haven't found anything wrong with these tires yet. I do think they ride a little softer than the OEM's.

I once had a John Deere with turf tires, chains and weights. I never took them off. Didn't have any prolems but they would leave tracks in muddy areas if I mowed when it was to wet.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Does anyone else mow with wheel weights on all summer long. I always assummed that it is better to take them off as it would be less wear and tear on my transaxle. Am I wrong. I have no issues with slippage, but I do hate taking my weights off every spring. *



I leave mine on all the time. I figure if that is going to damange the transaxle, the weights are the least of my problems.


----------



## Milliard431 (Dec 1, 2012)

I found similar tires at W.M and put them on my 26 Hp Craftsman GT 5000 and I would not trade them for anything. We don't have any snow down here in Fl. But we have lots of sand below the 1 inch of top soil and those turf tire tore up more grass spinning than my new best friends. We have the old Texas Swales , basically our roadsides turn into rivers in the rainy season and most houses have a big hill in front of the houses where the septic goes. Well I am the only one who can mow it with my tractor while some use weed wackers or ropes tied to the mower, not too safe huh! My tractor is not 4 wheel drive but these fat front turf tires have a snow plow effect and rip the grass right off of that 1 inch of top soil so I hope to find some small lug tires for the front so that they roll and not plow.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a pretty old thread and it's nice to see it pop up again. I'm sure glad you have such good luck with your tires. I hadn't thought about sand so that's good to know about. Any new info that comes along is helpful to everyone. A picture or two would be nice too if you can.

I still have the same tires and still not any problems. I thought I'd trade them for bars but just haven't seen any need as yet. At one time I thought I'd fill them with fluid but just never got around to it. I'm pretty easy on the machine so these are likely good enough as is for me. I don't push snow anymore since I have Bobcats to do that now. . 

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes this is an old thread, I still have the duro lug tires on my GT5000, Guess they are old tires now!


----------



## Milliard431 (Dec 1, 2012)

*GT 6500 tires*

Here are some pictures so I hope they come through. I has the GT 5000 and it was less trouble than these "Tight Turn" models. The steering stink and needs tie rods or some form of adjustment. Just Horrible!


----------



## Milliard431 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Pictures missing*

I tried to upload 5 pictures but I only see one?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I run Carlisle turf savers now. I tried the super lug ag style tires before they got really good traction but they would beat you to death.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Millard431 thanks for the pic. Sorry the others didn't work so swell for you. If I had run into those tires I'd likely have given them a try. I still don't have any complaints with the ones I have but yours look good too......


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Great price on some real AGs. they sell those R4 tires on all the new sub compacts and compacts, but the guys at the dealership laugh there asses off as they are mostly for hard surfaces, the sidewalls are so stiff they dont work near as well in soft dirt or mud, but hey if you guys like them because they work for you, I'm okay with that too, I maybe totally wrong. When you google R-4 they come up as a skid steer loader tire or a tire for a tractor used on hard surfaces, and because of what a skid steer weighs, they probably work great, but not a tire I would use on a tractor
DURO AGs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291140574034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

DURO Frontiers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duro-Fronti...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c722b706f&vxp=mtr


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting thread.

With my Bolens Large Frame tractors I have Turfs, R1 AGs, R4s, and ATV tires.

My favorite are the ATV tires. They are the CST ANCLA tires which are a very aggressive AG style. Mt least favorite are the Turfs, and the ONLY reason I have one with R4s is because that what was on it when I bought it. That tractor now has dual R4s for stability reasons as it has a sickle bar mower on it.

The ANCLA ATV tires aren't all that 'rough riding' because of the center portion of the tread, but still have awesome traction.

Then, to add icing on the cake, the ANCLA tires are VERY easy on the billfold as opposed to the 'traditional' R1 AGs.

I have three tractors with the ANCLAs in three different sizes: 26x12-12, 26x11-12, and 27x11-12.

I use the 26-11-12 tires on my 'plow tractor' and they do an excellent job. If anything, being 1" narrower,they give better traction due to a slightly higher PSI on the ground.

Here are a couple of pics of the ANCLAs mounted on my 'plow tractor'.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Let see some 15 inch AGs on those large frame tractors, like the Bolens, WH, MF, etc


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

GTcollector said:


> Let see some 15 inch AGs on those large frame tractors, like the Bolens, WH, MF, etc


I have a Bolens 1250 with dual 27x9.5-15 R4s on it, and a 1886-01 with forklift attachment that just got a set of CST ANCLA 27x11-12 tires put on it.

Not "true" AGs, but close.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

*OTR 440 Mags*

I ditched the turf tires a few years back as the inside rear tire slipped way too much on tight corners cutting up the turf. I went to loaded DeeStone Ags on the rear of my Simplicity 3414S and they simply don't slip on my turf. 










I found a set of four once used OTR 440 Mag ATV tires on Craigslist for a total of $75. I put two on my AC 916H and sold the other two for enough the buy 4 tri-rib tires for the fronts of each tractors. I am pretty convenience about the effectiveness of those tires on turf or in the garden. Now I wish I had kept all the ATV tires.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

The ANCLA's are a great tire for the price, same with the Deestone's, but I tend to buy the top of the line 4-6 ply AGs. I have a set of Deestsone's like Phil and in 3 years they are pretty worn out, I also have a set of Nanco trenchers a year older and they look like new, of course the Deestone's were 120.00 and the Nanco's were 200.00, but over the course of my life the tires will always look good and perform well. I've put 14 sets of tires on tractors at a cost of over 3500.00 just in the last three years, and only the Deestone's, my first AG tire purchase, did I buy for price. If you shop around and are willing to buy ATV tires, you can find some really good tires, ebay is a great place to start.


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Was reading in another forum where someone installed a pair of Kenda Scorpion on his Husky. Here's a reference as to what they look like. I would imagine 8-ply is strong enough for a garden tractor under normal usage.

http://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Tire-K290-Scorpion-22x10-8/dp/B0055DQJL6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1401329150&sr=8-6&keywords=kenda+Scorpion+atv+tires


----------

